# Fly fishing.



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Thought I’d throw this out there to see if anyone’s interested in learning some basics of fly fishing. I’ve got spare rods setup. You would just need waders if we were to go in the river. I typically fish the Rocky Monday’s and Wednesday’s if my schedule allows. Feel free to message me.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a very generous offer & I certainly hope someone can benefit from your knowledge & willingness to teach. Unfortunately, I live clear over on the west side of the state or I'd be dialing you up. Thanks for being willing to share. Mike


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Is this offer still on the table?


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

stonen12 said:


> Is this offer still on the table?


It is


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sdtactac said:


> Thought I’d throw this out there to see if anyone’s interested in learning some basics of fly fishing. I’ve got spare rods setup. You would just need waders if we were to go in the river. I typically fish the Rocky Monday’s and Wednesday’s if my schedule allows. Feel free to message me.


You are one of a kind. Thank you, thank you. Thank you for shareing your knowledge.


----------

